# Linux fixing NTFS?



## Dandel (Aug 9, 2007)

i need a good Open Source toolkit to fix a NTFS partition i have where i need to regenerate it's Boot sector and partition table entries, while also keeping/validating the data that is on it right now.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 9, 2007)

Specifically, Which OS's are you running at the moment?


----------



## Dandel (Aug 9, 2007)

Ubuntu Linux 7.04 ( Feisty Fawn)
Windows NT5.x ( in other words something newer than or equil to windows 2000 )
FreeDos ( although i doubt there is any tools that will work for this.)


----------



## ktr (Aug 9, 2007)

type ntfs in the synaptic package manager, you might find something there.


----------



## Dandel (Aug 9, 2007)

I already did, and there was nothing available... although the main issue is that the files are there, all the recovery tools i tried on windows find em, but i can't get a free tool to recover the primary sector of the drive.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dandel said:


> I already did, and there was nothing available... although the main issue is that the files are there, all the recovery tools i tried on windows find em, but i can't get a free tool to recover the primary sector of the drive.



Then pay for a tool, unless your data isn't worth a few bucks of course. Personally I have great experiences with GetDataBack


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2007)

You could build a BartPE disk, and use a Windows based tool, instead of a Linux based one.


----------



## Dandel (Aug 10, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You could build a BartPE disk, and use a Windows based tool, instead of a Linux based one.



i could do this, but then i wouldn't be supporting the improvement of open source utilities, which i would like to see able to do exactly what the other tools can do.



DanTheBanjoman said:


> Then pay for a tool, unless your data isn't worth a few bucks of course. Personally I have great experiences with GetDataBack



see my reply to Wie E above, but yet again, i already checked the data with a tool i like called, HandyRecovery, which is cheap and does a great job at finding out if the data is still there.


----------



## 7mm (Aug 30, 2007)

I'd Suggest You Use Bootable Disk With Partition Utility InBuild..........One I Know About Is Parted Magic. A Very Handy LiveCD (30 MB Only) With Partition Utilities & HDD Tools (Serious Stuff) As Well. Jump http://partedmagic.com For More Info..........Good Luck.


----------



## Dandel (Sep 15, 2007)

i got this fixed, but i did not want to fix it from windows... the issue was as follows:

i had 2 ntfs partitions on the same space ( even though i didn't add/change the partition layout)
i ran a tool i was recommended by a friend, and it detected this issue, and i had to delete said one of the 2 partitions ( the one that had no data).  after that it was just a matter of taking the remaining partition and having the tool rebuild it, but still i shouldn't of had to use a windows only tool to solve the issue ( linux should of been able to detect and fix this with some guiding )


----------

